

I have an idea: a site for crowd sourcing stories - aligajani

You write a few lines, people continue writing it, then someone else pops in, and then it goes on and on.<p>Discuss.
======
hyperion2010
This happens on 4chan from time to time, of course last time I checked moot
had not implemented unique identifiers so it could have been the same person.

That suggests that a more structure environment focused on that activity might
have some use, but unless you want to build a user base or build this as a app
on top of some other auth platform you are going to face many of the same
problems 4chan faces when confronted with anonymous contributors.

~~~
aligajani
Some thought needs to be put into this for sure.

